# Insecam Displays Unsecured Webcams From Around The World



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> An odd site called Insecam purports to display 73,000 unsecured webcams from around the world, most of them CCTV and simple IP cameras. All of the cameras have two things in common – they’re streaming on publicly accessible network ports and they are still using the default passwords, thereby allowing anyone with a web-crawling robot and the wherewithal to type admin/admin to gain access to the stream.
> 
> The site breaks the cameras down by model and location and most of the cameras are standard IP-based cameras (or banks of cameras) made by major manufacturers like Foscam and Panasonic. These “unpatched” camera lists have been around for years but this is the first aggregator that gained worldwide attention after Motherboard brought it to the fore.


Insecam Displays Unsecured Webcams From Around The World | TechCrunch


----------

